# How to comfort dying rabbit



## andreaflores04 (Apr 11, 2020)

Sadly, my rabbit is dying and I just want to know what the best thing to do is to comfort her. She’s laying on her side and breathing through her mouth, she occasionally moves her legs like if she’s running and put a little blanket over her lower body. Is there anything else I can do to make her death more peaceful?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m so sorry. I’ve found this link that may be helpful: How To Comfort A Dying Rabbit | Farewell Pet


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! Did the vet not help? I bet it was a collapsed lung. I would give her lots of cuddles and put a banana in front of her nose. You taste things by smell so she will be able to taste the banana and it will be like a treat to her (I always smell coke because I know I shouldn't drink it). She may even eat some of the banana which she will love. I would also talk very softly to her. Keep everything calm and peaceful. Don't beat yourself up after she is gone, you did everything you could.


----------



## andreaflores04 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry! Did the vet not help? I bet it was a collapsed lung. I would give her lots of cuddles and put a banana in front of her nose. You taste things by smell so she will be able to taste the banana and it will be like a treat to her (I always smell coke because I know I shouldn't drink it). She may even eat some of the banana which she will love. I would also talk very softly to her. Keep everything calm and peaceful. Don't beat yourself up after she is gone, you did everything you could.


She’s dying because of tapeworms. Whenever she pooped worms would come out  . The vet gave us medicine and he gave her a shot but it didn’t help sadly. I think she’s in pain because she kicks her feet about once an hour. she’s been dying for 4 hours I want to take her to the vet to put her to sleep but they’re all closed on saturday.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh no! You and her will be in my prayers!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 11, 2020)

andreaflores04 said:


> She’s dying because of tapeworms. Whenever she pooped worms would come out  . The vet gave us medicine and he gave her a shot but it didn’t help sadly. I think she’s in pain because she kicks her feet about once an hour. she’s been dying for 4 hours I want to take her to the vet to put her to sleep but they’re all closed on saturday.


Is there an animal hospital you could take her to? Rather than a vet?






Gaithersburg Animal Hospital | Pet Emergency


Gaithersburg emergency vet for dogs, cats and other animals during regular schedule hours. We can triage your pet's after-hours emergency via phone and refer you to a specialist.




gburganimalhospital.com


----------



## andreaflores04 (Apr 11, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Is there an animal hospital you could take her to? Rather than a vet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m about to check but she’s been dying for almost 3 hours* how long does it usually take?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 11, 2020)

It can take a long time. Which is why it would be best to take her to a vet or animal hospital to be put down if it’s a possibility. If not, just making sure she’s comfortable will be your best option.


----------



## andreaflores04 (Apr 11, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> It can take a long time. Which is why it would be best to take her to a vet or animal hospital to be put down if it’s a possibility. If not, just making sure she’s comfortable will be your best option.


she passed peacefully at 6:08pm, her death lasted about 3.5 hours. rest in peace charlie


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm so sorry! I'm glad she passed peacefully.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 11, 2020)

Aw. I’m sorry for your loss


----------



## Bunnymami0906 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh no! am so sorry for your loss! Best wishes to you. This must be so very hard for you. Did your baby have worms from a long time? I’ve read that rabbit pin worms are a common rabbit ailment. I had no idea that they lead to death.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Donna Standar (Apr 12, 2020)

Awww. I'm so sorry....


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m so very sorry


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm sorry.


----------



## andreaflores04 (Apr 14, 2020)

Bunnymami0906 said:


> Oh no! am so sorry for your loss! Best wishes to you. This must be so very hard for you. Did your baby have worms from a long time? I’ve read that rabbit pin worms are a common rabbit ailment. I had no idea that they lead to death.





Bunnymami0906 said:


> Oh no! am so sorry for your loss! Best wishes to you. This must be so very hard for you. Did your baby have worms from a long time? I’ve read that rabbit pin worms are a common rabbit ailment. I had no idea that they lead to death.


she had them for a while but showed no signs until a week before her death and the treatment just didn’t work. she was very strong but the worms had grown to the point they were adults and there was just too many. here is a picture of her


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m sorry for your loss..


----------



## Bunnymami0906 (Apr 14, 2020)

andreaflores04 said:


> she had them for a while but showed no signs until a week before her death and the treatment just didn’t work. she was very strong but the worms had grown to the point they were adults and there was just too many. here is a picture of her View attachment 46538


I’m so sorry, she was perfect. You were very strong to be with her during her last moments and comfort her. You did all you could for your bun.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 16, 2020)

So sorry, 
She looked like a good girl.
She is in bunny heaven. ❤


----------



## YashiJ (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh nooooo!! :,(
I’m sorry for your loss
She looked like a great friend to you.... 
Rest In Peace Charlie


----------

